# Highly functional with SA due to the right Med.



## paxil (Aug 4, 2005)

I have been under a professionals care for SA since approx. 1990. I was initially prescribed many different meds. for the first several years and none helped except the Xanax. Next in line was Paxil, which turned out to be my miracle drug for me. What ever is missing in my brain paxil is making up the difference. For me 20mgs of paxil eliminated anxiety & panic attacks 100% for a two year period I used no Xanax. There was nothing that could bring on anxiety. I was doing so well and was so confident that I asked to come off of the Paxil. Well 2-3 months later I fell hard and lost a lot of accomplished groundwork and within 3 more months I was almost a shut in. I have now started back on paxil at 30mgs and am slowly gaining lost ground. This time I didn't have that instant success as when I first started on Paxil.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Paxil worked well for me too, but the side effects weren't worth it. Thats ok though, zoloft works faily well for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil,

I think it is great that you are trying again! I am also on Paxil. Wituckius has it right, the durng works, but there are a lot of side effects - most notably, the weight gain. I was on 40mg/day for a while, but noticed that weight creep back up onto me in just the last month or so! It is kind of scary to see me go through that so quickly, even with all of the exercise I get.

Still, I would have to agree with you that this is a miracle drug, that's for sure. I can handle the sweating and such if it means that I am calmer. Anxiety is a pain!

Tom Cruise speaking out against Paxil? I think he needs Ritalin! :spit


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

*Tom Crusie is a headcase*

Tom Crusie is right in that if you modify your diet and exercize that you won't need antidepressants (there are studies that back this up), but if all you can think about is ending your own life than exercize is the last thing you want to do. Fact is depression at its worst can cause a person to be bed ridden... with not even the motivation to shower or brush their teeth. Diet and exercize require high amounts of self-discipline, positive thinking and readjustment.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Paxil was a Godsend for me. :teeth Without it, I slip into an almost catatonic-like state. :? 

No Kidding! :sas

I am glad Paxil works for you as well! :yes 

Star


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

I am so glad that you found a drug that worked this well for you! It's wonderful to hear!


----------



## lost in a box (Nov 11, 2003)

my story with celexa is the same as yours with paxil.
i'm not on it now, but within the next few days, i'm going to start again. i am tired of being an anxious wreck when i know how it can be avoided.

it still makes me sad that i need meds to go on with my life. and the weight gain really does suck: it's as if i had to choose between being happy and fat and being pretty, hidden under my bed. the irony is, without the meds, i don't find the energy to exercice. whereas with celexa i had the discipline to exercise and check my diet: to no avail...


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

lost in a box said:


> my story with celexa is the same as yours with paxil.
> i'm not on it now, but within the next few days, i'm going to start again. i am tired of being an anxious wreck when i know how it can be avoided.
> 
> :agree
> ...


Here's where we have a difference of opinion: who says you have to be thin to be pretty? I made the choice to take Paxil to live as happy a life as I could. Yes, I've gained weight, but I am happy. A happy face makes you beautiful! :lol

I eat pretty much what I want when I want opcorn :hb , but I force myself to work out most days--even if it's just a walk, some stretches, sit-ups or push-ups. :banana

Right now, because I am a teacher and haven't started back to work yet, I am doing the elliptical trainer at least 3+ miles a day. :banana :banana :banana

Healthy and happy is gorgeous.  I reiterate, you do not have to be thin to be pretty. 

Paxil gave me a life; I found a husband who loves me the way I am, too! :sas

Star :banana :yes


----------

